# Collar Advice Needed



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blitz is on the verge of outgrowing his current collar. He has had it since he was about 3-4 months old and for a simple quick snap collar it has certainly done its job well. Blitz is about 80 pounds and quite muscular. Despite being a short hair.. he has a thick coat and if it wasn't for his coat he probably could keep his current collar for a bit longer. Now, he is pretty good at heeling with me and my family, but he will pull now and then when he gets excited and sees someone he likes (like my nosy neighbor who loves him more than his own dog). He means well and is only 8 months old (about to join an Intermediate Training Class), but I'm considering getting something that makes controlling him a little easier like a martingdale or gentle leader. I'd like something he can wear full time. I try to take his current one off when we're in the house, but it doesn't always come to mind (he is always in sight so no safety issues). So.. should I get another flat collar and if so please recommend a nice one for a GSD that won't put too much pressure on his neck or should I get a training collar? Despite the good reviews.. I really want to avoid a prong collar (he isn't a big puller.. he's just big lol). The martingdales seems cool, but I've never used one or even seen one aside from the internet. I used a choker on my previous dog when she was a puppy, but she never really pulled so it didn't get used very long. It'd be nice to have something that is easy to put on and take off as well as adjust since he will likely be getting bigger.

I appreciate all advice and recommendations..
Oh and if I can order it online that'd a plus. My local pet stores don't have a lot of big dog stuff..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Blitz1203 said:


> but I'm considering getting something that makes controlling him a little easier like a martingdale or gentle leader. *I'd like something he can wear full time*. I try to take his current one off when we're in the house, but it doesn't always come to mind (he is always in sight so no safety issues). So.. should I get another flat collar and if so please recommend a nice one for a GSD that won't put too much pressure on his neck or *should I get a training collar*?


If you leave anything on your dog at home, it should be a flat collar only or rolled leather if you like that style (I personally don't care for them, but many here love the rolled leather collars).

You should never EVER leave a training collar of any kind, or harness, on your dog when you are not directly handling him. No chokers (slip chains), prongs, gentle leaders, etc. It is extremely dangerous to leave a training collar on a dog. If they get hung up on a training collar, it will continue to pull tighter and tighter as they fight it.

Having a training collar on the dog isn't going to make a bit of difference in the house in regards to him coming to you when called. That is a training and handling issue best addressed seperately. He can ignore you just as easily from across the house in a prong as he can in a flat collar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Pikoda has great collars, custom too!

Personalized Dog Collars, Martingales, Breakaway, Leashes, Custom Dog Collars

Excellent quality, beautifully made and the price can't be beat!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A martingale is going to be like a choke, you can use as a choke, or snap on leash as flat buckle type. 

I would use a flat buckle if your going to leave it on around the house. (I am to paranoid and mine wear no collars unless we are off property, training, that kind of thing)..

IF you want one to walk him with, I like my martingale, It's a wider fabric, with a chain choke part, but it buckles with a nice heavy buckle vs slipping it over the head. 

I'll post the site, I got it from in a sec. gotta find it


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

This is the martingale I got for Ava from Jessica's site...Pikoda.com
I LOVE it!! It has the buckle release so it's easy on and off! She has all kinds of different collars on her site and you can customize your colors and fonts. Check it out!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I thought I would let you know that if you want to leave a collar on inside then I would use a breakaway so if it gets caught it won't hinder the dog in any way, it will just fall off. Pikoda has them.

I don't use a collar inside, only when walking or training but if I were to leave one on, it would be that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is the one that was made for Stark.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is the site with the martingale I have, It's The Ultimate Leash Company

The Ultimate Leash Shop

Very sturdy, and you can pick whatever design you want


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and recommendations thus far. I get what you're saying about training collars inside and if you don't mind assume that if I get a training collar I won't leave it on inside  

With that said.. my question is pretty much should I get a training collar? or just a new flat collar? If I get a training collar I'll probably get a flat collar also for non-training situations. So far the suggestions are great!


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh and as far as martingales go.. whats the difference between the chain and nylon pull? Pikoda's looks like it is all nylon where as the Ultimate Leash Shop and most others I've seen have a chain..


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Personal preference is the difference.  As far as I know. lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Pikoda has both.

I prefer the nylon for young puppies and dogs and the chain for teenagers and adults. When they hear the chain tightening during a correction they seem to correlate that with a correction.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what elizabeth and Kira said^^

I admit I have a closet full of collars,,of course I have 3 dogs, but have different collars for different things..the martingales when we walk, the flat buckle if we are 'out' somewhere, a prong if I decide to use it..and a bunch of slip leads if I want one fast...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am embarrassed to say how many collars and leads I own.... and I only have 1 dog right now.... lol.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone here use the fursaver collars? Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I use the flat collar just for his ID tags, for his on leash times, I use a harness, it gives me the control I want and it makes it comfortable for him. I usually take it off after walks but he was neutered 5 days ago so he is still wearing his elizabethan collar and therefore I can't take the harness off, but he doesn't seem to mind that at all. good luck.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Whitedog404 said:


> Does anyone here use the fursaver collars? Your thoughts? Thanks.


I tend to use the fursaver for walking. I sometimes add the prong for control depending on where we are going or what we are doing but I like the fursaver when I am just out and about.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you wanted to go with a regular flat collar, Body Glove makes some really nice ones. I recently picked up two of them on sale and have been really happy with them. They are slightly padded and very comfortable for the dogs, plus easy to clean. And the way their D-rings are set up, no pressure is put on the plastic buckle if a dog pulls, so the chances of snapping the buckle are zero, and if it were to come unsnapped for any reason, the dog would still be securely leashed.

PetCo sells them on their website in several different styles/colors. The ones we have are not listed, they are black and yellow with grey paw prints all around. Here's the PetCo site for them -

Body Glove Neoprene Hibiscus Adjustable Dog Collar at PETCO


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you looked at Lupine? I've been using their stuff for years and never had an "equipment failure". I have, however had several pieces end up eaten by the dogs and thanks to lupine's lifetime guarantee they've all been replaced for free! I love the quality, but be warned... the patterns are addictive. All 6 of my dogs now have at least 2 sets of leash, collar, and harness and they never seem to wear out so I just keep putting up more racks. They also offer both flat and martingale style patterns. www.lupinepet.com


----------

